# Petition: Einführung von Entnahmemaße für Sportangler in NRW



## rheinfischer70 (4. August 2014)

#h,
hier eine neue Petition.
Es wäre schön, wenn möglichst viele mitmachen.

Oberste Fischereibehörde Nordrhein-Westfalen: Einführung von Entnahmemaße für Sportangler in Nordrhein-Westfalen

 Zur Zeit ist der einzige Schutz für Fische in Deutschland das Mindestmaß und Schonzeiten. An der Schonzeit ist nichts auszusetzen, doch das Mindestmaß hat einen schwerwiegenden ökologischen Fehler. Wenn man nämlich kleine Individuen am Leben lässt und man die Großen, welche das genetische Potenzial haben, so groß zu werden und auch dazu in der Lage sind, dieses Potenzial an ihre Nachkommen weiterzugeben, entnimmt, führt es dazu, dass die gesamte Population schrumpft. Im schlimmsten Fall heißt das sogar den Zusammenbruch eines ganzen Biotops! Diesen Missstand sollte eigentlich jedem Bewusst sein, der sich auch nur ansatzweise mit Ökologie beschäftigt hat.
 Nun haben Forscher aus Deutschland, den USA und Australien die Bedeutung großer Fische für das Ökosystem herausgearbeitet. Sie und viele Sportfischer fordern jetzt ein Schonmaß für kapitale Fische. Große Exemplare sind wichtig für ein gut funktionierendes Ökosystem und es kann nicht sein das Staat einen vorschreibt sie einfach zu entnehmen! Deswegen sollten wir uns alle einsetzen, auf diesen Missstand aufmerksam machen und etwas verändern zum wohle der Natur.

 Hier ist der Link zur Studie:
http://www.n-tv.de/wissen/Angelirrtum-en...le11921741.html 


 Hier ist der Link zur Petition:

https://secure.avaaz.org/de/petitio...emasse_fuer_Sportangler_in_NordrheinWestfalen
 /?drhXygb&pv=3#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2014)

*AW: Petition: Einführung von Entnahmemaße für Sportangler in NRW*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=276927

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=280559

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=282231


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (4. August 2014)

*AW: Petition: Einführung von Entnahmemaße für Sportangler in NRW*



> Wenn man nämlich kleine Individuen am Leben lässt und man die Großen, welche das genetische Potenzial haben, so groß zu werden und auch dazu in der Lage sind, dieses Potenzial an ihre Nachkommen weiterzugeben, entnimmt, führt es dazu, dass die gesamte Population schrumpft. Im schlimmsten Fall heißt das sogar den Zusammenbruch eines ganzen Biotops! Diesen Missstand sollte eigentlich jedem Bewusst sein, der sich auch nur ansatzweise mit Ökologie beschäftigt hat.



Das ist doch allein deshalb schon Quatsch, weil die Großen schon X mal abgelaicht haben.

Zeige mir bitte ein Biotop, dass aus o.g. Gründen "zusammengebrochen" ist.


----------



## phirania (4. August 2014)

*AW: Petition: Einführung von Entnahmemaße für Sportangler in NRW*

So ein Riesen Dünnschiss   .....#q#q#q#q
Sorry aber wir Angler haben schon genug unnutze Beschränkungen,ob wir jetzt noch mehr brauchen.?


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. August 2014)

*AW: Petition: Einführung von Entnahmemaße für Sportangler in NRW*

Die Mindestmaßregelung gibt es seit ?? 50, 60 oder mehr Jahren.

Ergebnis: Alle Bestände zusammengebrochen, nur noch Inzuchtfische im Wasser. Bundesweit. Vor allem beim Karpfen.

(Hier stünde der Ironiesmilie, wenn es ihn gäbe.)


----------



## Angler9999 (5. August 2014)

*AW: Petition: Einführung von Entnahmemaße für Sportangler in NRW*

Ich gehe mal davon aus, das das nicht dein eigener Gedanke ist, sondern hierzu überredet worden bist. Halte dich fern von diesen Leuten.

Eventuell hattest du auch eine schlechte Kindheit. Dir sei deshalb verziehen.
Aber vielleicht irre ich mich hier auch....


----------



## uwe2855 (5. August 2014)

*AW: Petition: Einführung von Entnahmemaße für Sportangler in NRW*

...nicht nur in Deutschland, auch in Holland, Skandinavien, Amiland und überhaupt weltweit. Alles ist zusammengebrochen...

Poh, was ein Quatsch.

Uwe


----------



## JimiG (5. August 2014)

*AW: Petition: Einführung von Entnahmemaße für Sportangler in NRW*

Ja, genau wir Angler brauchen noch mehr Einschränkungen#q#q. Sorry aber wo so etwas hinführt das können sich viele Leute mit Weitblick denken, und zwar wird es dann später heißen das die Maßnahme nicht reicht und dann das Angeln einzustellen sei. mal das Hirn einschalten und weiterdenken dann stünde das so nicht hier. Achso und ne sinvolle Petition wäre wo drin steht das es uns Anglern endlich gestattet sei zu entscheiden ob wir den Fang abschlagen oder nicht.


----------



## .Sebastian. (5. August 2014)

*AW: Petition: Einführung von Entnahmemaße für Sportangler in NRW*

Ganz ehrlich - Ich kanns nicht mehr sehen. Es sind wirklich immer die gleichen, die sofort dagegen wettern... ohne das ganze mal objektiv zu betrachten. Auch wenn der Begründungtext wieder einmal mehr als dürftig ist, kann man die zugruneliegende Idee druchaus als positiv betrachten. Es verändert sich etwas -  und wird nicht immer von vielen Seiten kritisiert, dass die oberen Behörden kein Gehör für die Anliegen vieler Angler haben? Was ist nun damit?
Nur, weil etwas seit X-Jahren so gemacht wird, muss es nicht auch weiterhin so betrieben werden (bzgl. aktuelle Mindestmaße gibts schon seit Ewigkeiten). Wo wären wir denn, wenn es so wäre, dass etwas bestehendes nicht verändert werden kann?
Seitdem ich mir beide Seetypen durch die Taucherbrille anschauen durfte, d.h. einmal mit Standard-Entnahme und einmal mit eingeschränkter Entnahme steht für mich fest, was für die Fischpopulation (aus meinen Augen) günstiger ist.

PS JimiG spricht auch ein wichitges Thema an. Der Angler sollte selbst entscheiden, nur kenn ich zu viele, enen das nur zu gelegen käme - obwohl ich die Idee an sich gut finde.


----------



## Taxidermist (5. August 2014)

*AW: Petition: Einführung von Entnahmemaße für Sportangler in NRW*



> Es verändert sich etwas -  und wird nicht immer von vielen Seiten  kritisiert, dass die oberen Behörden kein Gehör für die Anliegen vieler  Angler haben?


Dieses "Küchenfenster" soll doch nur die kaputte catch&release Praktik von Hantas legalisieren, egal ob nun ein Carp oder Pike, vor dem Hanta steht.
Die angebliche Laichqualität von Großfischen wird dabei nur vorgeschoben, um durch die Hintertür Spielgewässer für deren Traum vom immer wieder fangbaren Großfisch zu schaffen!
Was mich vor allem an solcherart Petitionen stört, ist die angestrebte flächendeckende Allgemeingültigkeit.
Ich will nicht ausschließen, dass solche Maßnahmen gewässerspezifisch vielleicht Sinn machen, aber eben nicht pauschal auf alle Gewässer NRW's bezogen.
Wie gesagt,  für mich nur ein Versuch, Catch&Release für eine pervertierte Gruppe von *Sportanglern* salonfähig zu machen, um ihre Sportgeräte immer in ausreichender Zahl und vor allem Größe zu bevorraten!
Mir reichen die bestehenden Schonzeit/ Mindestmaßregelungen und kein "Biotop" ist in den letzten Jahrzehnten zusammen gebrochen, weil manche Großfische auch entnehmen, gerade bei Karpfen dürfte dieses ohnehin eher vorteilhaft für Gewässer sein!



> Achso und ne sinvolle Petition wäre wo drin steht das es uns Anglern  endlich gestattet sei zu entscheiden ob wir den Fang abschlagen oder  nicht.



So was wäre wünschenswert, wenigstens ehrlich und nicht so verlogen, wie diese angebliche Verbesserung eines Bestandes, wenn haufenweise Fischopas/omas rumschwimmen!

Jürgen


----------



## Sneep (5. August 2014)

*AW: Petition: Einführung von Entnahmemaße für Sportangler in NRW*

Hallo,

ich möchte nicht noch einen Kommentar zur Logik dieser genetischen Geisterbahnfahrt  abgeben. 

Diese Argumentation zerlegt jeder Fischereibiologe in 10 Minuten. Selbst wenn das Anliegen berechtigt wäre, ein bischen mehr mehr an Begründung und auch Belegen ist hier schon gefordert.

Der Hegeverpflichtete kann doch schon jetzt das Zwischenmass nutzen, zumindest in NRW. 

Es wird auch hier im Board dauernd kritsiert, dass Angler immer mehr entmündigt werden.
Jetzt plötzlich gehen Anger hin und bitten de fakto die Behörden, bitte entscheidet ihr das für uns.

Selten hat sich jemand mit mit mehr Schwung aus dem Fenster gestürzt.

SneeP


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. August 2014)

*AW: Petition: Einführung von Entnahmemaße für Sportangler in NRW*

Ich möchte hier ja niemandem seine gut gemeinten Hoffnungen kaputt machen, aber Petitionen, allen voran "Online Petitionen", sind großer Mist und erfüllen in der Regel nur den Zweck, das sich jemand damit bereichert.

Wer sich da mal ein wenig umschaut, der müsste feststellen das es täglich neue Petitionen gibt. Ob es nun Sinnvolle Petitionen sind oder aber unnötiger Krams, wie die Ausweisung von Justin Bieber.... jede dieser Petitionen bekommt ihre Unterstützer. Und je mehr Propaganda dahinter steckt, desto erfolgreicher.

Doch was und vor allem "wem" bringen diese Petitionen etwas?
In einer Zeit, wo diese Online-Petitionen täglich aus dem Boden schießen, bekommt jede noch so wichtige Petition keinerlei Gewichtung mehr. Eine Online Petition hat keinen Wert. Es gibt nur ganz wenige, und da spielen andere Faktoren eine wichtigere Rolle, wo das Ergebnis am Ende positiv ausgefallen ist. 

Aber in der Regel bringen diese Petitionen "NIX".

Halt: Natürlich bringen diese Petitionen etwas. Und zwar profitiert in der Regel immer jemand davon. Und zwar meist die Plattform, die diese Petitionen bereit stellt. Es gibt Petitionen, die sind in Wirklichkeit nur dazu da um "Daten, Adressen oder E-Mail Adressen" zu sammeln. Die Daten werden dann verkauft oder für Marketing-Technische Zwecke missbraucht. Und am Ende regt man sich auf, warum man so viel Spam oder Werbepost nach Hause bekommt.

Doch nicht jede dieser Anbieter sind derart unseriös. Aber verdienen will dennoch jeder Anbieter. So gibt es dann eben, wie hier bei Avaaz, einen Spenden Button. Dieser suggeriert natürlich, das man so helfen kann. Und bei vielen Emotionalen Themen, anders würde man ja nicht zusagen, sitzt das Geld dann mal schnell lockerer. Und am Ende hat es in fast allen Fällen nichts gebracht.

Wer also eine Petition unterschreiben möchte, der soll sich vorher noch einmal Gedanken darum machen, was und ob es was bringen wird. Ich glaube eher nicht.

P.S.
Eine Petition mit den Daten von aktiven Anglern, denn nur diese würden unterschreiben, sind sicherlich Gold wert.


----------



## HenningOL (5. August 2014)

*AW: Petition: Einführung von Entnahmemaße für Sportangler in NRW*

@Bieberpelz

Dem kann ich im wesentlichen zustimmen, es gibt aber da Ausnahmen. Die Petitionen die direkt vom Bundestag aus angeboten werden. Da verdient keiner und es trifft die Adressaten.
Die Auswirkungen sind natürlich gering - ab 50000 Unterzeichner gibt es eine Anhörung zu dem Thema. Aber wenigstens wissen unsere Volksvertreter dann bescheid.

Was ich übriegns empfehlen kann sind Briefe/e-Mail an die Abgeordneten - und zwar keine vorgefertigten Massenteile. :m


----------



## ronram (5. August 2014)

*AW: Petition: Einführung von Entnahmemaße für Sportangler in NRW*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Dieses "Küchenfenster" soll doch nur die kaputte catch&release Praktik von Hantas legalisieren, egal ob nun ein Carp oder Pike, vor dem Hanta steht.
> Die angebliche Laichqualität von Großfischen wird dabei nur vorgeschoben, um durch die Hintertür Spielgewässer für deren Traum vom immer wieder fangbaren Großfisch zu schaffen!
> Was mich vor allem an solcherart Petitionen stört, ist die angestrebte flächendeckende Allgemeingültigkeit.
> Ich will nicht ausschließen, dass solche Maßnahmen gewässerspezifisch vielleicht Sinn machen, aber eben nicht pauschal auf alle Gewässer NRW's bezogen.
> ...




Sehr gut geschrieben!
Dem muss man nichts mehr hinzufügen.


----------



## GeorgeB (5. August 2014)

*AW: Petition: Einführung von Entnahmemaße für Sportangler in NRW*



> Taxidermist schrieb:
> Dieses "Küchenfenster" soll doch nur die kaputte catch&Release Praktik von Hantas legalisieren, egal ob nun ein Carp oder Pike, vor dem Hanta steht.



Damit ist m.E. alles gesagt.

Ich überlege schon länger, ob man nicht mal eine Online-Petition zum Verbot von Online-Petitionen ins Leben rufen sollte. |kopfkrat


----------



## Purist (5. August 2014)

*AW: Petition: Einführung von Entnahmemaße für Sportangler in NRW*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ergebnis: Alle Bestände zusammengebrochen, nur noch Inzuchtfische im Wasser. Bundesweit. Vor allem beim Karpfen.



Das schlimme ist doch, es mangelt uns enorm an Edelfischen. Keine Zander und Hechte mehr da, genauso wenig wie Großkarpfen. Dabei vergessen Arlinghaus und Co auch noch gerne die Fischarten, die (ernsthaft) noch selten geworden sind: Karauschen, Rotfedern, Nasen.. mancherorts auch Schleien. Die haben überhaupt keine Lobby!

Wie sollen aber ohne Großhechte, Meterzander und Monsterkarpfen Jungangler bei der Stange gehalten werden, wenn sie die Traumfische aus den Werbeheftchen nicht sofort selbst fangen können? Die suchen sich doch gleich ein anderes Hobby, wenn es mit dem Großfischlebend-Posing nicht klappt.. Die machen dann Komasaufen, Spritzen sich Mariehuna und so!


----------



## phirania (5. August 2014)

*AW: Petition: Einführung von Entnahmemaße für Sportangler in NRW*

Noch schlimmer,die wechseln zu TAPE über.....:q:q:q:q


----------



## Knispel (5. August 2014)

*AW: Petition: Einführung von Entnahmemaße für Sportangler in NRW*



Purist schrieb:


> Wie sollen aber ohne Großhechte, Meterzander und Monsterkarpfen  Jungangler bei der Stange gehalten werden, wenn sie die Traumfische aus  den Werbeheftchen nicht sofort selbst fangen können? Die suchen sich  doch gleich ein anderes Hobby, wenn es mit dem Großfischlebend-Posing  nicht klappt.. Die machen dann Komasaufen



Da kenne ich aber einige Senioren im Anglerzelt, voll mit Elektronik ausgerüstet, bei denen ist dieses Verhalten jedes WE Usus ....


----------



## rheinfischer70 (5. August 2014)

*AW: Petition: Einführung von Entnahmemaße für Sportangler in NRW*



Purist schrieb:


> Das schlimme ist doch, es mangelt uns enorm an Edelfischen. Keine Zander und Hechte mehr da, genauso wenig wie Großkarpfen.
> 
> Wie sollen aber ohne Großhechte, Meterzander und Monsterkarpfen Jungangler bei der Stange gehalten werden, wenn sie die Traumfische aus den Werbeheftchen nicht sofort selbst fangen können?



Bis auf Großkarpfengewässer keine ich kein Gewässer in NRW, wo es Meterzander und Großhechte in Massen gibt. 
Da Karpfenangler nicht alles vor die Birne kloppen, haben wir gute Karpfenbestände.

Wenn man die Kommentare hier liest, weiß man, warum es in NRW wenige Gewässer mit guten Großhecht und Großzanderbeständen gibt. Wenn jeder nur Knüppeln möchte ...

Die Niederländer sind Gottseidank schon weiter.

Die Petition kommt übrigens nicht von mir, habe aber trotz aller Schwächen unterschrieben. Besser als die bisherige Regelung der verunglückten Mindestmaße.


----------



## Taxidermist (5. August 2014)

*AW: Petition: Einführung von Entnahmemaße für Sportangler in NRW*



> Da Karpfenangler nicht alles vor die Birne kloppen, haben wir gute Karpfenbestände.
> 
> Wenn man die Kommentare hier liest, weiß man, warum es in NRW wenige Gewässer mit guten GroßHecht und Großzanderbeständen gibt.
> 
> ...


Womit die Intension einer solchen Petition auch geklärt ist!
Von wegen angeblicher Schonung von Laichfischen, was ja gerade bei Karpfen, als sich in der Regel nicht selbst reproduzierende Fischart, sowieso Quatsch ist. 
Da reicht es allemal wenn der Zuchtbetrieb seine dicken Mammis schont und muss den Angler nicht kümmern.
Diese und auch andere Petitionen sind einfach ein verlogener Mist, wo einige Angler (wenn man sie so nennen mag?), ihre Spielzeuge möglichst unsterblich machen wollen!

Jürgen


----------



## mathei (6. August 2014)

*AW: Petition: Einführung von Entnahmemaße für Sportangler in NRW*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Womit die Intension einer solchen Petition auch geklärt ist!
> Von wegen angeblicher Schonung von Laichfischen, was ja gerade bei Karpfen, als sich in der Regel nicht selbst reproduzierende Fischart, sowieso Quatsch ist.
> Da reicht es allemal wenn der Zuchtbetrieb seine dicken Mammis schont und muss den Angler nicht kümmern.
> Diese und auch andere Petitionen sind einfach ein verlogener Mist, wo einige Angler (wenn man sie so nennen mag?), ihre Spielzeuge möglichst unsterblich machen wollen!
> ...


genau so ist es es. auch wenn ich eigentlich jedem angler meine unterstützung gebe um dem allgemeinproblem ( angeln in deutschland ) sorge zu tragen. dieses unterschreibe ich nicht. ich werde auch meinen slogen die nächsten tage ändern. ( ich bin gegen reines c&r )


----------



## rheinfischer70 (6. August 2014)

*AW: Petition: Einführung von Entnahmemaße für Sportangler in NRW*

? Da sich Karpfen in NRW so gut wie nicht selbst reproduzieren, sind diese mit der Petition nicht gemeint- zumindest gehe ich davon aus. Wieso aber der Karpfen in NRW ein Mindestmaß hat, geht mir auch nicht in den Kopf.


----------



## GeorgeB (6. August 2014)

*AW: Petition: Einführung von Entnahmemaße für Sportangler in NRW*



> Wieso aber der Karpfen in NRW ein Mindestmaß hat, geht mir auch nicht in den Kopf.



Es geht dir vielleicht deshalb nicht in den Kopf, weil du es dort nicht hinein lassen willst. 

Ein einfacher Grund wäre z.B., dass man Kleinkarpfen, die man besetzt, zumindest zu einem vernünftigen "Küchenmaß" heran wachsen lassen möchte. Man verhindert damit zudem, dass sich eine "Stippkultur" auf kleine Besatzfische entwickelt, die anschließend als Köderfische benutzt werden.


----------



## BERND2000 (6. August 2014)

*AW: Petition: Einführung von Entnahmemaße für Sportangler in NRW*



ronram schrieb:


> Sehr gut geschrieben!
> Dem muss man nichts mehr hinzufügen.



 Doch kann man.
 Es geht nicht immer nur um Karpfen.
 Wer diese nicht möchte, braucht sie halt nicht besetzen, wenn es denn immer nur dem C&R dient.

 Manch einer würde ganz schnell seine Meinung vom Sinn der bisherigen Maße ändern wenn Regel-Besatz ganz zu unterbleiben hätte und nur Nachhaltigkeit das Ziel wäre.
 Verzichtet mal in einem gut beangelten Forellenbach einige Jahre auf Besatz. 
 Dann wird sich ja zeigen, ob die bisherigen Mindestmaße ausreichend Nachwuchs sicherstellen.
 Bei uns werden z.B Brachsen immer weniger, seit eben  die Altfische gezielt befischt und entnommen werden.
 Wie alt mag so ein 50 cm Brachsen wohl werden.

 Es ist schlicht dumm, solche Zwischenmaße pauschal abzulehnen und immer mit C&R in Verbindung zu bringen.
 Eben so dumm wie zu fordern, das so etwas überall zu gelten hätte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2014)

*AW: Petition: Einführung von Entnahmemaße für Sportangler in NRW*



bernd2000 schrieb:


> es ist schlicht dumm, solche zwischenmaße pauschal abzulehnen und immer mit c&r in verbindung zu bringen.
> Eben so dumm wie zu fordern, das so etwas überall zu gelten hätte.


verbal nicht fein, in der Sache richtig...
#6#6#6


----------



## ronram (6. August 2014)

BERND2000 schrieb:


> Es ist schlicht dumm, solche Zwischenmaße pauschal abzulehnen und immer mit C&R in Verbindung zu bringen.
> Eben so dumm wie zu fordern, das so etwas überall zu gelten hätte.





Wer lehnt das denn pauschal ab?


----------



## Purist (6. August 2014)

*AW: Petition: Einführung von Entnahmemaße für Sportangler in NRW*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Bei uns werden z.B Brachsen immer weniger, seit eben  die Altfische gezielt befischt und entnommen werden.



Das könnte auch am sauberen Wasser liegen, das es früher so nicht gab, an den großen Karpfenbeständen, die nicht mehr entnommen werden, an den vielen Meterhechten, die sich Brassen einverleiben, an den Massen an Jungbarschen, die sich auf den Laich stürzen, an Bootsfahrern, die sie mit zu hoher Geschwindigkeit anschlitzen, an Hormonen durch Medikamenten und Weichmacher im Wasser..

Davon bekommt der Angler aber nur wenig mit, daher guckt er dann lieber unter seinesgleichen nach den Bösewichten mit den Frikadellen, vielleicht sogar solchen mit Vorlieben aus der osteuropäischen oder asiatischen Küche.  

Aber wozu jammern, ich kann mich noch gut an Zeiten erinnern, wo es Brassen in derart rauen Mengen gab, dass von Gleichgewicht nicht die Rede war.

Wo sind eigentlich die Kaulbarsche hin? Die haben einmal wieder keine Lobby, sind bestimmt den Meterzandern zum Opfer gefallen.


----------



## ronram (6. August 2014)

Was keiner bedenkt,  der so glühend für die Küchenfenster-Lösung wirbt - egal ob aus Trophäengeilheit oder aus sinnvoll begründetem Interesse an einer gesunden Fischpopulation - ist der Umstand,  dass in Deutschland der einzige legitime Grund Angeln zu gehen (Hege, Köderfischbeschaffung, usw. mal außen vor gelassen) die Aneignung des Fisches zum Nahrungserwerb ist.
Ob das gefällt oder nicht, einen anderen allgemein gültigen Grund gibt es nicht.

Will man das wirklich torpedieren,  indem man die Teilmenge an Fischen, die man fangen darf, in Relation zur Gesamtmenge an Fischen,  die man fangen kann, verkleinert?

Irgendwann heißt es dann mal
-->
Wie? Ihr wollt auf Raubfisch angeln?
Na ihr dürft ja nur noch Zander zwischen 60 und 70 cm, sowie Hecht zwischen 60 und 80 cm fangen.
Das sind nur xx% an der Gesamtmenge an Hecht und Zander.
Es ist mit zu viel "Beifang" zu rechnen. 
Verbot! 


Ich habs selbst am Vereinssee erlebt.
PFT-Belastung festgestellt, zack, schon durfte man nicht mehr angeln...da die Fische nicht verzehrt werden durften entfiel auch der (rechtliche) Grund angeln zu gehen.

Also sollte man seine Argumente wie "ja aber in Holland/Frankreich/..." wieder einpacken. 
DA darf man vielleicht ja aus Spaß an der Sache angeln. Hier eben nicht.


----------



## Taxidermist (6. August 2014)

*AW: Petition: Einführung von Entnahmemaße für Sportangler in NRW*



> Also sollte man seine Argumente wie "ja aber in Holland/Frankreich/..." wieder einpacken.
> DA darf man vielleicht ja aus Spaß an der Sache angeln. Hier eben nicht.


Das haben die Urheber solcher Petitionen, sowie die Unterzeichner immer noch nicht kapiert, rechtlich stellen sie sich selbst ein Bein!
Ich kann ohnehin nicht verstehen, wie man als Angler für noch mehr Einschränkungen und Reglementierung bezüglich des Angelns sein kann und aktiv dafür eintritt?
Ich finde diese Leute müssen schon arg meschugge sein, in Releaser-Verzückung sozusagen!!

Jürgen


----------



## .Sebastian. (6. August 2014)

*AW: Petition: Einführung von Entnahmemaße für Sportangler in NRW*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Es ist schlicht dumm, solche Zwischenmaße pauschal abzulehnen und immer mit C&R in Verbindung zu bringen.
> Eben so dumm wie zu fordern, das so etwas überall zu gelten hätte.



Gutes "Statement". Danke #6

@ronram: der Grund ist dann immernoch gegeben. Auch bei dem Küchenfenster (was für ein dämliches Wort). Somit hinkt der Vergleich mit dem Vereinsteich. 
Auch jetzt ist der größere Prozentsatz der Fische, die man fängt, zurück zu setzen (zumindest stelle ich das in vielen Gewässern fest). Ob sich da an den %ten etwas ins Negative ändert, wenn die Chance gegeben wäre, dass die Durchschnitssgrößen steigen, ist fraglich.


----------



## ronram (6. August 2014)

*AW: Petition: Einführung von Entnahmemaße für Sportangler in NRW*

Der Grund wird aber irgendwann als unverhältnismäßig angesehen, da das Wohl der überwiegenden Mehrzahl an geschonten Fischen höher wiegt als das Recht des Anglers sich einen von den wenigen freigegebenen Fischen anzueignen.


Deine Beobachtung kann ich nicht teilen.
Viele Fische haben weder Mindestmaß noch Schonzeit und durch Köderwahl kann man zusätzlich selektieren.


----------



## ronram (6. August 2014)

Und durch die lächerliche Kontrolldichte beim Angeln hätte so ein Küchenfenster (kein blöder Begriff, trifft es nämlich) sowieso keine Auswirkungen am Wasser.

Wer einen Fisch mitnehmen will, der macht das...

Es gäbe keine Verbesserung.
Nur eine Schwächung der Legitimation fürs Angeln.


Und natürlich trifft diese Debatte in erster Linie die Karpfenangler.
Ist doch ganz simpel:
Das ist die größte Gruppe in der deutschen Angellandschaft, die (mehrheitlich) gezielt nicht verwertbare Fische beangelt.


Noch ein Nachtrag:
Die immer wiederkehrende Forderungen nach Höchstmaßen kann irgendwann auch mal nach hinten losgehen, für diejenigen, die sie fordern.
Wer nach einer rechtlichen Absicherung für das Releasen großer Fische ruft, macht doch die Behörden mehr oder weniger auf einen Zustand aufmerksam der an deutschen Angelgewässern herrscht, der möglicherweise bei einer strengeren Kontrolle als nicht 100%tig rechtskonform durchgeht, aber zurzeit mangels Kontrollen einfach ignoriert wird. (Außer natürlich bei denen, die durch öffentliche Postings...ach ihr kennt ja den Thread mit der Stuttgarter Staatsanwaltschaft).

Und wer sich den Beitrag von Ernie1973 aus der Anglerpraxis durchliest, der müsste eigentlich auch einsehen, dass ein selektives Zurücksetzen mit Vernunft und Verstand gar kein Problem ist...womit ein Höchstmaß unnötig wird.


----------



## BERND2000 (6. August 2014)

*AW: Petition: Einführung von Entnahmemaße für Sportangler in NRW*



ronram schrieb:


> Noch ein Nachtrag:
> Die immer wiederkehrende Forderungen nach Höchstmaßen kann irgendwann auch mal nach hinten losgehen, für diejenigen, die sie fordern.
> Wer nach einer rechtlichen Absicherung für das Releasen großer Fische ruft, macht doch die Behörden mehr oder weniger auf einen Zustand aufmerksam der an deutschen Angelgewässern herrscht, der möglicherweise bei einer strengeren Kontrolle als nicht 100%tig rechtskonform durchgeht, aber zurzeit mangels Kontrollen einfach ignoriert wird. (Außer natürlich bei denen, die durch öffentliche Postings...ach ihr kennt ja den Thread mit der Stuttgarter Staatsanwaltschaft).



Von all dem steht dort aber nichts.
https://secure.avaaz.org/de/petitio...emasse_fuer_Sportangler_in_NordrheinWestfalen

Da steht halt so wenig das Jeder das herausliest was Ihn bewegt.
So aber ist das halt irgendwie auch sinnlos.
Man kann es ja in N.R.W heute schon machen, wenn man es auch begründen kann.
Dort lese ich aber auch nicht das gesetzliche Regelungen gefordert werden.
Dort steht nicht mehr als das auch größere Fische eine Bedeutung haben und deshalb auch Schutz benötigen.

So etwas ist natürlich unnötig wenn man an Erträge und Wachstum von Besatzfischen denkt.
Sinnvoll erscheint es erst wenn es darum geht naturnahe Bedingungen zu schaffen.
Das Fische größer und älter werden können als nötig, ist halt natürlich erprobt und nun vorgesehen. 
Aber Wir wissen es halt immer besser, was in der Natur richtig zu sein hat.
All das würde vielen aber gar nicht schmecken.
Weil sie da wo sie heute aus Rücksicht C&R betreiben, dann auf geschützte Fische angeln würden.
Ja, das kann sicher nach hinten losgehen.

Ganz blöd wer es nicht nur, wenn man plötzlich bemerkt was heute wirklich an C&R gemacht wird.
Blöd wäre es auch für viele, wenn plötzlich naturnahe Fischbestände, oder die Nachhaltigkeit der Entnahme gefordert würde.


----------



## ronram (6. August 2014)

*AW: Petition: Einführung von Entnahmemaße für Sportangler in NRW*

Das stimmt, direkt steht von rechtlichen Veränderungen nichts da.

" Große Exemplare sind wichtig für ein gut funktionierendes Ökosystem und es kann nicht sein das Staat einen vorschreibt sie einfach zu entnehmen! Deswegen sollten wir uns alle einsetzen, auf diesen Missstand aufmerksam machen und etwas verändern zum wohle der Natur."

Das war dann meine Interpretation von "der Staat schreibt vor" und "verändern".



Alles in allem halte ich diese Petition für harmlos.
Das war aus meinen Beiträgen vielleicht nicht direkt ersichtlich. 


Sonst kann ich deinem Beitrag aber zustimmen. 
Wir regulieren das Ökosystem See/Fluss.
Ich war letztens (vor 2 Monaten in etwa) noch an einem 5 Hektar See mit Tageskarte (auch zum letzten mal!), wo der Karpfen (per Gewässerordnung) Schonzeit verordnet bekam, aber vorher 500kg fangfähige Regenbogenforellen besetzt wurden.
Nur mal soviel zum naturnahen Gewässer mit gesundem Fischbestand :/


----------



## .Sebastian. (6. August 2014)

*AW: Petition: Einführung von Entnahmemaße für Sportangler in NRW*



ronram schrieb:


> Der Grund wird aber irgendwann als unverhältnismäßig angesehen, da das Wohl der überwiegenden Mehrzahl an geschonten Fischen höher wiegt als das Recht des Anglers sich einen von den wenigen freigegebenen Fischen anzueignen.
> 
> 
> Deine Beobachtung kann ich nicht teilen.
> Viele Fische haben weder Mindestmaß noch Schonzeit und durch Köderwahl kann man zusätzlich selektieren.




OK ich bin von Raubfischen ausgegangen. Insbesondere Hecht, Zander, Barsch. Dort fällt mir das Ungleichgewicht an vielen Gewässern auf. Aber dieses Thema ist von vornherein eine Endlosschleife und es gibt viel zu viele subjektive Ansichten, die die Präferenzen eines Anglers festlegen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. August 2014)

*AW: Petition: Einführung von Entnahmemaße für Sportangler in NRW*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Bis auf Großkarpfengewässer keine ich kein Gewässer in NRW, wo es Meterzander und Großhechte in Massen gibt.
> 
> Die kenne ich weder sonstwo in Deutschland, noch in Holland. Großfische in Massen gibt es höchstens in Großfischpuffs. Es war schon immer schwierig, einen Meterfisch zu fangen, eben weil diese Größen in einem gesunden Bestand die Ausnahme sind. Das passt der Spassfraktion aber nicht.
> 
> ...



Ich esse keinen Fisch und habe in meinen bisherigen 40 Jahren Angeln weniger Fische abgeschlagen, als manche in einem Monat.
Ich halte diese Petition dennoch für völligen Blödsinn, weil sie fachlich in dieser generellen Form absoluter Nonsens ist.
Jedes Gewässer muss für sich betrachtet werden. In einem sollten die höheren Altersklassen geschont werden, in anderen dezimiert. Gewässerspezifische, fachorientierte Hege ist das Zauberwort.


----------



## kati48268 (7. August 2014)

*AW: Petition: Einführung von Entnahmemaße für Sportangler in NRW*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Es ist schlicht dumm, solche Zwischenmaße pauschal abzulehnen und immer mit C&R in Verbindung zu bringen.
> Eben so dumm wie zu fordern, das so etwas überall zu gelten hätte.


#6


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Jedes Gewässer muss für sich betrachtet werden. In einem sollten die höheren Altersklassen geschont werden, in anderen dezimiert. Gewässerspezifische, fachorientierte Hege ist das Zauberwort.


#6

Und genau darum sind solche Forderungen wie in dieser Petition Murks.
Ebenso wie die pauschalen Vorgaben per Gesetz/Verordnungen, die es schon jetzt gibt.

Die einzig sinnvolle Lösung wäre so einfach: 
dem Bewirtschafter wird die Beurteilung übertragen, was, wann, in welcher Größe & wie viel entnommen werden darf.
Und _innerhalb dieser_ Regelungen entscheidet der Angler dann selbst, was er mit seinem Fang macht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2014)

*AW: Petition: Einführung von Entnahmemaße für Sportangler in NRW*

Und das mit Entnahmefenstern kann meines Wissens heute schon in NRW für einzelne Gewässer gemacht werden, wenn sich die Vereine drum kümmern und das mit den Behörden absprechen würden...

Hätten die in NRW fähige Landesverbände, würden die wie in Niedersachsen für ihre Vereine mit den Behörden sprechen.

Und für die Vereine, die das für ihre Gewässer wollen, einen Leitfaden erstellen, wie sie das "behördensicher" umsetzen könnten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4072609

Diese Petition ist sowohl inhaltlich wie vom Adressaten her purer, unnötiger  Müll...

Der Ruf nach neuen, allgemeinen Regeln für alle Gewässer ohne Gewässer- und Bewirtschaftungsspezifika Rechnung zu tragen, ist schlicht anglerfeindlich.


----------



## Purist (7. August 2014)

*AW: Petition: Einführung von Entnahmemaße für Sportangler in NRW*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Die einzig sinnvolle Lösung wäre so einfach:
> dem Bewirtschafter wird die Beurteilung übertragen, was, wann, in welcher Größe & wie viel entnommen werden darf.
> Und _innerhalb dieser_ Regelungen entscheidet der Angler dann selbst, was er mit seinem Fang macht.



Klingt nach Paylake, haben wir doch schon längst |rolleyes


----------



## kati48268 (7. August 2014)

*AW: Petition: Einführung von Entnahmemaße für Sportangler in NRW*



Purist schrieb:


> Klingt nach Paylake, haben wir doch schon längst |rolleyes


Das käme ja auf die konkrete Umsetzung an.
Aber ja, sicher würde das auch einige Auswüchse nach sich ziegen.

Trotzdem dürfte niemand mehr Kompetenz über die Bewirtschaftung einzelner Gewässer aufbringen als der Bewirtschafter/Fischereirechtinhaber selbst.

Letztendlich leben wir in einer Kultur- und nicht Naturlandschaft. Wir nutzen unsere Gewässer primär, Schutz steht dahinter. Das mag man in einem romantischen Anflug viell. schaizze finden, ist aber Fakt.

Und die Lösungen der diversen Gesetzgeber hauen mich nun auch nicht grad vom Hocker.
Beispiele:
- bis vor Kurzem ein Mindestmaß für Wels in NRW
- Abknüppelgebot in Bayern
- sitze ich in Rheine (NRW) an der Ems, sind Meerforelle & Quappe komplett tabu, 50m weiter in Emsbüren (NDS) hat die Meerforelle nur eine Schonzeit, die Quappe nicht mal das
- EU-weites Mindestmaß für Wolfsbarsche (welches niemand kennt oder beachtet) deutlich unter der Größe, ab der sie laichen
- bundesweit Mindestmaße für Aal (sowieso unsinnig), aber fast nirgendwo Fanglimits oder Schonzeiten
- undundund


----------



## Sneep (7. August 2014)

*AW: Petition: Einführung von Entnahmemaße für Sportangler in NRW*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und das mit Entnahmefenstern kann meines Wissens heute schon in NRW für einzelne Gewässer gemacht werden, wenn sich die Vereine drum kümmern und das mit den Behörden absprechen würden...
> 
> Hätten die in NRW fähige Landesverbände, würden die wie in Niedersachsen für ihre Vereine mit den Behörden sprechen.
> 
> ...




Hallo, 

Es ist ja nie verkehrt miteinander zu sprechen. Ich weiß nur nicht, was die Verbände in NRW in der Sache Zwischenmaß mit den Behörden zu besprechen hätten.

Es gibt durch  die LFischVO Vorgaben die ich bezüglich der Mindestmaße einhalten muss.
Beispiel BF, das gesetzliche Mindestmaß ist 25cm. Wenn ich als Hegepflichtiger für mein Gewässer entscheide 30 cm, ist das auch in Ordnung, da brauche ich auch niemanden zu fragen. Wenn ich ein Zwischenmaß festlege, z.B. ich schone alle  BF unter 30 cm und über 50 cm, brauche ich ebenfalls niemanden zu fragen.  

Wenn es aber offensichtlich ist, dass ich über diesen  Umweg C&R betreiben möchte mit einem Mindestmaß von 75 cm bei der BF darf ich mich nicht wundern, wenn die Fischereibehörde mal anruft.

Das ist alles in der Entscheidung des Pächters.
Deshalb ist die Forderung nach einem gesetzlichen Zwischenmaß zumindest in NRW absoluter Nonsens.
Ich bitte den Staat zentral etwas zu entscheiden, was ich bislang vor Ort selbst entschieden habe. Derjenige, der gar kein Zwischenmaß haben möchte, hat dann auch eines.
Schöner kann man sich nicht selbst ins Knie schießen.

Mir hat bislang noch niemand ein Gesetzt oder eine Verordnung aus NRW zeigen können, die besagt, dass Mindestmaße, welche die gesetzlichen Vorgaben erfüllen genehmigungspflichtig sind.
Ich kann in Absprache mit der FB sogar die gesetzlichen Vorgaben unterschreiten. Das gab es vielfach beim Wels oder bei Steinforellen in Hungerbächen. Hier sind die Fische mit 16 cm geschlechtsreif und erreichen in den seltensten Fällen die geforderten 25 cm.

SneeP


----------



## Sneep (7. August 2014)

*AW: Petition: Einführung von Entnahmemaße für Sportangler in NRW*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und das mit Entnahmefenstern kann meines Wissens heute schon in NRW für einzelne Gewässer gemacht werden, wenn sich die Vereine drum kümmern und das mit den Behörden absprechen würden...
> 
> Hätten die in NRW fähige Landesverbände, würden die wie in Niedersachsen für ihre Vereine mit den Behörden sprechen.
> 
> ...




Hallo, 

Es ist ja nie verkehrt miteinander zu sprechen. Ich weiß nur nicht, was die Verbände in NRW in der Sache Zwischenmaß mit den Behörden zu besprechen hätten.

Es gibt durch  die LFischVO Vorgaben die ich bezüglich der Mindestmaße einhalten muss.
Beispiel BF, das gesetzliche Mindestmaß ist 25cm. Wenn ich als Hegepflichtiger für mein Gewässer entscheide 30 cm, ist das auch in Ordnung, da brauche ich auch niemanden zu fragen. Wenn ich ein Zwischenmaß festlege, z.B. ich schone alle  BF unter 30 cm und über 50 cm, brauche ich ebenfalls niemanden zu fragen.  

Wenn ich aber offensichtlich ist, dass ich über diesen  Umweg C&R betreiben möchte mit einem Mindestmaß von 75 cm bei der BF darf ich mich nicht wundern, wenn die Fischereibehörde mal anruft.

Das ist alles in der Entscheidung des Pächters.
Deshalb ist die Forderung nach einem gesetzlichen Zwischenmaß zumindest in NRW absoluter Nonsens.
Ich bitte den Staat zentral etwas zu entscheiden, was ich bislang vor Ort selbst entschieden habe. Derjenige, der gar kein Zwischenmaß haben möchte, hat dann auch eines.
Schöner kann man sich nicht selbst ins Knie schießen.

Mir hat bislang noch niemand ein Gesetzt oder eine Verordnung aus NRW zeigen können, die besagt, dass Mindestmaße, welche die gesetzlichen Vorgaben erfüllen genehmigungspflichtig sind.
Ich kann in Absprache mit der FB sogar die gesetzlichen Vorgaben unterschreiten. Das gab es vielfach beim Wels oder bei Steinforellen in Hungerbächen. Hier sind die Fische mit 16 cm geschlechtsreif und erreichen in den seltensten Fällen die geforderten 25 cm.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2014)

*AW: Petition: Einführung von Entnahmemaße für Sportangler in NRW*



Sneep schrieb:


> Ich bitte den Staat zentral etwas zu entscheiden, was ich bislang vor Ort selbst entschieden habe. Derjenige, der gar kein Zwischenmaß haben möchte, hat dann auch eines.
> Schöner kann man sich nicht selbst ins Knie schießen.


Sind wir uns doch komplett einig:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Ruf nach neuen, allgemeinen Regeln für alle Gewässer ohne Gewässer- und Bewirtschaftungsspezifika Rechnung zu tragen, ist schlicht anglerfeindlich.


----------



## Sneep (7. August 2014)

*AW: Petition: Einführung von Entnahmemaße für Sportangler in NRW*

Hallo,

ja, das sind wir.

sneep


----------



## BERND2000 (9. August 2014)

*AW: Petition: Einführung von Entnahmemaße für Sportangler in NRW*

Zitat von Ralle 24

>>Großfische in Massen gibt es höchstens in Großfischpuffs. Es war schon immer schwierig, einen Meterfisch zu fangen, eben weil diese Größen in einem gesunden Bestand die Ausnahme sind. Das passt der Spassfraktion aber nicht.<<

Nein Ralf, ich denke so leicht ist das nicht.
In Gewässern wo nichts entnommen wird ist es teilweise recht leicht größere Fische zu fangen.
Fast jeder Erfahrende Angler kennt das eigentlich.
Was aber nicht bedeutet, das Großfische wie im Großfischpuff dann in Mengen vorhanden sind.

Aus dem Buch Salmoniden aus aller Welt.
J.Plomann & A.Fischer

Eine Beschreibung wie unbefischte Bestände von Raubfischen aussehen. (0,01 Einw/km²)

*"Es wurden in wenigen Stunden eines Angeltages nur kapitale Taimen und Asiatische Forellen gefangen.
Im beangelten Flussbereich, sang der Fang kapitaler Fische innerhalb weniger Tage fast auf Null.
Zugleich wurden mittlere bis junge Exemplare der genannten Arten kaum gefangen."*

In der Natur, sind die Verluste der erfahrenden und erprobten Alttiere gering.
Der Nachwuchs wird aber nicht automatisch groß.
Das ist dann eher Zufall wenn einer der Besten dann nachrückt. 
Ich denke das es bei unserem Hecht oder der B.F ganz ähnlich wäre.

Ganz anders das Denkmodel Alterspyramide.
Da machen wir gleich viele Fehler, wenn wir es mal eben als natürlich betrachten.
1. Gehen wir davon aus das, der Nachwuchs der Fische und die Spitze gleichwertig sind.
2.Setzen wir Größe mit Alter gleich.
Die Fische an der Spitze mögen immer noch ähnlich groß werden aber sie bleiben dort nicht mehr so lange, wenn sie entnommen werden.
2.Ist das Model erst sinnvoll, wenn es uns um Erträge geht.
3.Ist es auch Abhängig von der Fischart und wie alt die Fische werden.


Wenn einzelne große Bäume, aus einem lichten halbhohen Bestand mit dichten Unterholz herausragen, würden wir es ja auch nicht als gesunden Wald betrachten.
Auch dort wächst es dann aber besser, wenn alle Licht bekommen.
Nur ist es halt kein Urwald, eigentlich nicht einmal mehr ein Wald.:q


Großfische und Rekordfische aber bitte nicht verwechseln.

Rekorde sind zwar der Traum vieler Angler, aber haben wenig mit dem Alter der Fische zu tun.
Die sind der Sonderfall, gefördert eben auch durch Überfischung der Konkurrenten, eben oft durch unnatürliche Bedingungen wie Düngung, Fütterung (auch Besatz)entstanden.

Ein Großfisch ist eher Gewässerbezogen das kann ein 60cm oder 110cm Hecht sein.
Die 30cm oder 70 cm Forelle.


----------

